
What's Next for Nokia? - bjonathan
http://daringfireball.net/2010/09/nokia_next
======
hugh3
Interesting that people are complaining about the "hardware first" side of
Nokia, since in the good old days of monochrome screens and phones that made
phone calls Nokia always had the best (ie easiest to use) user interface out
there.

~~~
joezydeco
And still, that wasn't saying much. Symbian's UI was at least usuable unlike
the stuff coming out of Motorola and the like. But it still sucked.

Man, look at how radically the industry has changed in the last 4 years. I'm
not giving iPhone all the credit here, but the hardware-vs-software world has
flipped a complete 180.

------
ZeroGravitas
I thought Qt apps that ran on symbian and Meego was a fairly good idea (and
bold since they'd previously been Gnome-centric on Linux).

